
How do do you amplify a start-up culture inside a big company? - nreece
http://gapingvoid.com/2010/10/18/how-do-do-you-amplify-a-start-up-culture-inside-a-big-company/
======
ojoe
i was at meetup.com HQ tonight, and they kept saying that they have "startups
within a startup" - to refer to teams that are working on various
features/products.

i think a key to doing this is to encourage small and self-organizing teams.
have teams that include a sales person, developer, product person, and qa
person, and make them sit together, instead of having people sit and work by
department.

~~~
jamesteow
At a place I used to work at, this small group mentality was pretty
successful, though it was usually a selection of top tier
designers/developers/project managers. It just meant that if you were a part
of it, it was amazingly fun. But if you weren't...

